
Google Play Music dies this year, YT Music library imports begin today - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/google-play-music-dies-this-year-yt-music-library-imports-begin-today/
======
samizdis
Probably worth including this link to the Ars collection of articles on
products that Google has killed:

[https://arstechnica.com/series/google-kills-
product/](https://arstechnica.com/series/google-kills-product/)

There's also Killed by Google:

[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)

------
LordHog
I bought into Google Pay back when they had the intro price of $7.99 a month
and have kept it ever since. I don't really listen to Google Play, but every
now and then I do. The primary reason why I keep it is so I don't have to
watch the ads. For me, the cost of $7.99 is well worth not having to listen to
the ads. I know not everyone would feel the same.

~~~
doliveira
My only reason is that I get to send my own MP3s, which is very useful when
the songs aren't in the catalogue or for stuff other than music.

------
awiesenhofer
Can anyone recommend good selfhosted alternatives to Google Play Music?

~~~
nonstopnonsense
Navidrome is a recent in the scene of alternatives. I had been running
Airsonic on a Pi for about 2yrs now, and recently started to test Navidrome.
It is lighter on my Pi than Airsonic and also has a refreshing UI. Since
Navidrome uses Subsonic apis, any app that supports Subsonic/Airsonic will
support Navidrome too.

~~~
nonstopnonsense
Missed to add link: [https://www.navidrome.org/](https://www.navidrome.org/)

------
Mindwipe
Definitely a huge UI downgrade.

~~~
Lammy
Plus a clever way to invalidate all those old cheap grandfathered
subscriptions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22864853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22864853)

~~~
Mindwipe
Android Police reports that the cheap grandfathered subscriptions are getting
to keep it actually.

This mess seems entirely due to Google's internal management fiefdoms than
anything to do with the user.

~~~
rdslw
They are not.

I'have two family members which were offered the same pricing, BUT with terms
clearly stating that 'google reserves right to change price any time' on the
new youtube service.

I have this confirmed with YT/Google support tickets.

